# Smoking



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

I was reading another post on safety and it got me thinking about our current job. Due to new insurance regulations no smoking is permitted anywhere on site. So 'fess up guys, how many of you are smokers?

count me as a non-smoker


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I quit close to 5 years ago


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I quit 1 year and 21 days ago.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I tried once. In a bar. After many drinks. Puke....Black.
Face....green.
Just not for me I guess.
My body does however take very well to whisky:jester:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I smoke, drink coffee, cut-up (joke sometimes), and GET THE JOB DONE!


I have nothing like that on my general liability insurance.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I quit smoking 10 years and 23 days ago and never looked back. Nasty habit and my Help Wanted ads say "Non-smoking shop".

I quit booze 27 years ago when I found out I'm allergic to alcohol. Every time I drink, I break out in jail. Never looked back there, either.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumber said:


> I found out I'm allergic to alcohol. Every time I drink, I break out in jail.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I smoke . And take to my Crown Royal on some weekends  Got a GOOD life !!

Cal


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I quit 1 year and 21 days ago.


 
Same here, last new years, but geeze, I still miss it!


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

smoke less than pack a day


----------



## mrplumr1 (Jan 23, 2009)

never have smoked


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

On the road to being smoke free! Quit several days before New Years.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a cool stop smoking meter, free I used it for a long time, check it out.

http://www.stopbuddy.com/


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

After setting up Stop Buddy here is the data

Stopdata for : Ron
You have not smoked for :2184 days and 0 hours.
You stopped smoking on 2/1/2003 at 6:50:52 AM
You have NOT smoked 34944 cigarettes.
You have extended your life by 384384 minutes.
You saved 8736 dollar.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What happens after you quit.



*In 20 minutes* your blood pressure will drop back down to normal.
*In 8 hours* the carbon monoxide (a toxic gas) levels in your blood stream will drop by half, and oxygen levels will return to normal.
*In 48 hours* your chance of having a heart attack will have decreased. All nicotine will have left your body. Your sense of taste and smell will return to a normal level.
*In 72 hours* your bronchial tubes will relax, and your energy levels will increase.
*In 2 weeks* your circulation will increase, and it will continue to improve for the next 10 weeks.
*In three to nine months* coughs, wheezing and breathing problems
 will dissipate as your lung capacity improves by 10%.
*In 1 year* your risk of having a heart attack will have dropped by half.
*In 5 years* your risk of having a stroke returns to that of a non-smoker.
*In 10 years* your risk of lung cancer will have returned to that of a non-smoker.
*In 15 years* your risk of heart attack will have returned to that of a non-smoker.
 So, you have more immediate things to look forward to if you quit now besides just freaking out about not being able to smoke.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Just now downloaded the stop buddy thing. 1 minute and 15 seconds. I got a long way to go to catch up to you Ron!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That's cool, you see I saved over 8K, that's allot of mola.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

i quit 11 years ago. don't miss it. can't stand to be around it now, but i don't nag people about it because i remember how hard it is to quit. wish it was as easy to stop eating too much


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I won't date a woman who smokes, ever again. She can eat like a horse and weigh 500 pounds, but no smoking around me.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> I won't date a woman who smokes, ever again.


You know what they say - a woman who will put a cigarette in her mouth will put anything in her mouth 

You can date them; just never marry one!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I will say this, my jimmy dean tender link could use a fat chick right about now! 



Look what smoking did for this guy,

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/new...el-Phelps-caught-with-bong-cannabis-pipe.html


All this time, it was the munchies that fueled his energy!~ :scooter:http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090130/ap_on_en_mu/people_springsteen_3


----------



## joetheplumber (Feb 2, 2009)

i smoke over a pack a day! i pitty myself!!!!


----------



## johnny (Jan 30, 2009)

*oh yea!!*

I quit 9 days ago.. I feel good no patch for two days.. I'm starting to not like it when people smoke around me.. they should outlaw tobacco its a slow suicide.. its only legal because of the money it makes.. i smoked weed when i was a teen and it never hurt my chest like cigs do. I wonder if i inhale lemon juice and then run a wet vac down my wind pipe if i could remove all the tar??
JOHNNY


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

:whistling2:Try it and report back.


----------



## johnny (Jan 30, 2009)

*the cart jetter*

My cart jetter with the smallest hose might work. wet vac keeps boging down on my tounge. If I set the pressure low it'll be ok and i'll jet my lungs clean. But what if urinal **** blows back with a used kotex in the mix... I know I can just wash that down a floor drain.. And then smoke a joint while i write myself a ticket.. No warrantee on acount of the kotex I ate for lunch.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

johnny said:


> My cart jetter with the smallest hose might work. wet vac keeps boging down on my tounge. If I set the pressure low it'll be ok and i'll jet my lungs clean. But what if urinal **** blows back with a used kotex in the mix... I know I can just wash that down a floor drain.. And then smoke a joint while i write myself a ticket.. No warrantee on acount of the kotex I ate for lunch.


 


Deep breaths!

Deep Breaths!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unfortunantly I started back up. Stress at work was starting to get to me.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

quit about 10 years ago


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I quit a while back as well, around 4 / 5 years ago


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't smoke anything.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I smoked from age of 14 to 28. I haven't smoked now in 18 years. It took about a year for all the gunk to clear out of lungs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My avitar does it for me...:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I agree with that*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I won't date a woman who smokes, ever again. She can eat like a horse and weigh 500 pounds, but no smoking around me.


 
I agree with that Dunbar, 

their is nothing more nasty and gross than a hot sexy lady hacking and coughing up a flem ball in the morning while laying next to you in bed.......

it just took all the romance out of the whole night for me :yes::yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*smoking and love ones....*

I never cared for smoking , but 

I have watched my aunt smoke her self to death..
she was up to 4 packs of camel unfilterd every day....

she lived till her lungs gave out at around 78,,,, 

personally I think that the niccotine in the cigarettes 
actually sort of pickles them and works like an emblaming 
fluid over time.... she had a face like leather 

she took care of me when I was a child and I was always 
around the smoke.... I probably got about a half a pack a day in
me just from the smoke in the air.... 


in some ways the niccotine addiction keeps them going ...
it keeps them relaxed and their stress levels down...

they had to repaint all the rooms in her house after she died... 
you could write you name on the soot on the dryall..

she was a good person , but their was nothing you could do to
stop her.. close to the end, one time she even caught herself on
 fire while smoking with the oxygen mask on her.....

its a nasty habit to get hooked on...


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

alot of guys in the trades smoke. i really dont care but i dont understand it? it is hot here 3 months of over 100degs and guys smoke in the heat, and complain its hot. dugh


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

Non Smoker


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Heavy smoker... Deal with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Black Lungs...


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

I smoke, wife quit 14 months ago......*****.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Quit smoking 4 months ago. Look better, feel better, and the wifey likes it better


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

quit 4 years ago. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Tatertot (Apr 8, 2011)

Quit smoking about 2 months ago,about 20 days after I lost my mom to lung desease.And to think thats what it took!!


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I smoke off and on, but I chew all the time.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

on again off again


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Been smokin' like a chimney lately. Busier than hell, stress level is way up. I'm hoping I'll taper off after I mail that big f'ing check on the 18th.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

I fondly remember the the days when you could walk into any plumbing wholesaler and on the counter was a 6" MJ cast cap that we used as an ashtray. Moen reps handing out Bic lighters with their logo on 'em. Not to mention beer at customer appreciation days!!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I have never smoked a cigarette in my life. Not even a hit. I wont let anyone smoke in my work truck. Now weed I've smoked that from 17 to 21. Until I got laid off. Then everywhere I applied drug tested so I grew up and quit. 2 months later I started my current job and been there since 1992. I tried it once again about 4 years ago to see if it helped my pain. Not sure if it did or not. I was too stoned to tell. :blink:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plumber666 said:


> I fondly remember the the days when you could walk into any plumbing wholesaler and on the counter was a 6" MJ cast cap that we used as an ashtray. Moen reps handing out Bic lighters with their logo on 'em. Not to mention beer at customer appreciation days!!


Ferguson down here recently had customer appreciation day with a crawfish boil and what looked like 20 ice chests full of beer. Only stayed for a few minutes because a call came in...


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Off and On.. Cutting back slowly down to 2 packs of ultra lights a day!! (To me that's a cut back from 22 philly giant cigars a day!)


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

house plumber said:


> I tried it once again about 4 years ago to see if it helped my pain. Not sure if it did or not. I was too stoned to tell. :blink:


How would you feel they legalize it. Personally I believe the Government would collect a massive whopping tax revenue if it was legal. The ones that fight it are the Police because legalize the drug it would mean that they actually would have to work instead of sitting at a doughnut shop waiting for a stonner with the munchies to come in!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

shakeyglenn68 said:


> How would you feel they legalize it. Personally I believe the Government would collect a massive whopping tax revenue if it was legal. The ones that fight it are the Police because legalize the drug it would mean that they actually would have to work instead of sitting at a doughnut shop waiting for a stonner with the munchies to come in!


I would qualify if I lived in Ca. Don't think I would do it though. Something about 2 hours setting 1 water closet won't sit right with the boss. Go to the truck to get something, then forget what I wanted to get. Go back in to see what I forgot, then forget what I was going to see once I went back iinside.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I would qualify if I lived in Ca. Don't think I would do it though. Something about 2 hours setting 1 water closet won't sit right with the boss. Go to the truck to get something, then forget what I wanted to get. Go back in to see what I forgot, then forget what I was going to see once I went back iinside.


 
:laughing: :laughing:...I chuckled


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

Electronic cigarettes here! vapor and the right amount if nicotine...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Cigars, the good ones. A few a year or at least until I moved to OK.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MSilver said:


> Electronic cigarettes here! vapor and the right amount if nicotine...


Careful with those, it's real easy to forget how many drags you took. I about stroked out when I tried 'em.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Careful with those, it's real easy to forget how many drags you took. I about stroked out when I tried 'em.



Are you being serious about stroking out lmao .If you are I'm sorry for laughing . I've been using an electronic cigarette for about 3 weeks and it has worked out pretty good for me.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> Are you being serious about stroking out lmao .If you are I'm sorry for laughing . I've been using an electronic cigarette for about 3 weeks and it has worked out pretty good for me.


 Nicotine is a vascular constrictor -- I'd be very careful around unregulated delivery devices.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Nicotine is a vascular constrictor -- I'd be very careful around unregulated delivery devices.


Good advice WS. 

I recently purchased one of said devices and it has proven to be invaluable to lowering my "actual cigarette" intake.

I understand what you mean about "unregulated" intake, however, the unit that I use utilizes disposable "cartridges" which provides me with an avenue for monitoring use.

I will try to find a link to reference the particular product I own, and would be curious to see some info on the one that you used.

I realize that their are several varieties of similar products, and I will admit that I (due to ignorance on my part) own the cheapest one available. Having had time to become familiar with the product, I am definitely considering acquiring one of a higher quality/calibre.

UA

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I worked for someone today who I stepped on their oxygen tube that was on the floor where I was sitting, chair leg on the tube.

Was wondering why he started changing colors. :laughing: 


He felt better after I left. :laughing:



To all of those who smoke,


Here's 2 things to look forward to later in life:



Buy a sock, put it in your mouth and walk up a set of stairs, not breathing through your nose.

Then dip your nose in a bowl of pudding and suck it down your lungs. 


There's nothing worse than leaving this world gasping for breath... and if you smoke that's where you're heading. 

No life insurance, no acquired wealth through years of working, not even your wife and kids will save you. 


I quit 9 years ago to never go back... but it's one day at a time. I smoked for 6 years, 2 different times in life. I know the damage created. 


To afford a carton of smokes isn't what your son or daughter thinks of you.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Heavy smoker!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

never saw the appeal. in high school, my friends smoked and throughout class, they would get all jittery and nervous and they said that they needed a cigarette to cut down on the stress.:blink: From my vantage point, the cigarettes were causing the stress. 

Now, I'm in a company where nobody smokes anything other than deer meat. 

I have this one customer who I would put at about 50. She's rail thin and her face is sunken. Nicest lady, but she chain smokes whenever i'm over there. I think she was probably stunning at 20, but 30 years of smoking has made her look abysmal. Would kids avoid starting if they were shown before and after pictures like that? better yet, she should visit them. also her voice...nails on chalkboard...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Good advice WS.
> 
> I recently purchased one of said devices and it has proven to be invaluable to lowering my "actual cigarette" intake.
> 
> I understand what you mean about "unregulated" intake, however, the unit that I use utilizes disposable "cartridges" which provides me with an avenue for monitoring use.


 At this point, there is no regulating body telling the manufacturers how much nicotine they can put in those cartridges -- The one I bought claimed to be the equivalent of 5 packs of full flavor cigarettes per cartridge. That's an awful lot of nicotine.

Frankly, I'd like to see a 'reset' feature that forces you to manually reset the device after 10 or 12 drags.

I'm not discouraging their use, btw, I'm just cautioning folks to be very conscious in how they use them.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Careful with those, it's real easy to forget how many drags you took. I about stroked out when I tried 'em.


that sucks that it did that to you but i'm coming up on 7 months smoke free,yes it really sucks but its for the better,i did use an electronic cig for about the first two months on a med level nicotine,it never made me feel sick but i guess thats the problem with an unregulatedproducts. I just got word come next week health canada is apparently putting a stop to the sale of e cig nicotine.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

smoked for 2 years, now its a social thing. I might have 1 every few weeks.


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

you can get e-juice with zero nicotine, I started with medium and now I'm at the lowest level, next batch will be zero, after that I'll probably quit.
So e-cigs are not good for tobacco companies. Like the oil companies killed the EV1. digg it?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

xyleman said:


> that sucks that it did that to you but i'm coming up on 7 months smoke free,yes it really sucks but its for the better,i did use an electronic cig for about the first two months on a med level nicotine,it never made me feel sick but i guess thats the problem with an unregulatedproducts. I just got word come next week health canada is apparently putting a stop to the sale of e cig nicotine.


Did a quick google search on the subject of banning e-darts, to no avail...

Do you have a link to some literature?

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

U666A said:


> Did a quick google search on the subject of banning e-darts, to no avail...
> 
> Do you have a link to some literature?
> 
> I know Kung Fu!


the supllier i was buying from had notified me that health canada was not allowing the sale of the e juice containing nicotine as far as i know you can still purchase everything else, i always found the no nicotine wasn't near as satisfing ,weird!


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Jumping into this one late.
I was a heavy smoker since age 15. Quit when my son was 1 and hes now 21.
BEST thing I ever did for myself. Took 3 tries to get it right so for those trying .KEEP TRYING. Its a hard habit to break but well worth it


----------



## EricH (Jan 4, 2012)

smokers are jokers


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

EricH said:


> smokers are jokers


People who don't post intros get smoked, and that ain't no joke


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I have never smoked a cigarette in my life. Not even a hit. I wont let anyone smoke in my work truck. Now weed I've smoked that from 17 to 21. Until I got laid off. Then everywhere I applied drug tested so I grew up and quit. 2 months later I started my current job and been there since 1992. I tried it once again about 4 years ago to see if it helped my pain. Not sure if it did or not. I was too stoned to tell. :blink:


 never smoked tobacco ,but in the army tried pot it would not get me as high as whiskey and I didnt smoke so that was that!!


----------

